# Los Angeles MAC MUA recommendation



## LC Balthazar (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello,
  	I am looking for a good MAC MUA to book a lesson with. I would like to learn different eye looks. If you have a recommendation, please let me know.
  	Thank you!


----------



## macaddicts101 (Apr 2, 2013)

Start2finishMUA works freelance for MAC and gives class I believe just check out her website or email her at [email protected]


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 3, 2013)

macaddicts101 said:


> Start2finishMUA works freelance for MAC and gives class I believe just check out her website or email her at [email protected]


  Thanks!


----------



## lesleyrocksface (Apr 9, 2013)

I know tons of MAC people from all over LA so I'd be happy to recommend someone if you wanna be more specific about what area you live in or what locations are closest to you


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 9, 2013)

lesleyrocksface said:


> I know tons of MAC people from all over LA so I'd be happy to recommend someone if you wanna be more specific about what area you live in or what locations are closest to you


  Thanks Lesley. I usually frequent the Glendale, Topanga Canyon or the Pro store on Robertson.


----------

